# Baby Pigeon With Neck Dropping,sos



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi all,
IM IN TROUBLE AGAIN.I JUST FOUND A BABY pigeon who must be a few moths old sitting outiside my door.his body is twisted to one side .i think he had afall.but when i lifetd him he protested and flapped his wings and made a sound.pl help.IM NOT SURE IF I CAN FEED ORS AS HIS NECK SI TURNED TO ASIDE.WILL POST SNAP TO [email protected]@sbcglobal.net .PL help.Summer is setting in here.if its heat exhaustion will they twist their neck...im not sure.TANQ IN ADVANCE.
next im worried MABROOK will catch infection from the birds i rescue.anyway i have kept him in a carton box but MABROOK IS ALSO IN THE HALL DURING THE DAY.HI ITS EVE NOW - update is i hav efed the baby pigeon milk along with amox.Her head is twisting to one side.
pl help.
reg,
sg


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi. So his neck is twisting ? As if he stares to the sky , sideways? Or just dropped down as if he is looking at the floor ?

besices this...does he seem alert (eyes open, able to move legs and wings) ?

It might be either salmonella or PMV.

You should keep him isolated from Maybrook...do not leave them in the same room.

I will post the photo when I receive it at my e-mail.

Do you have or can you get any antibiotics ? This is in case it is Salmonella...which is a bacteria...which can be treated with antibiotic.

If it is PMV, that is a virus, and no medication will help. BUT...teh virus will shed in the droppings over a period of several weeks.

Try placing some food next to him/her. Is he capable of eating at all ? If not, you will have to handfeed him/her peas and corn.

Often times these illnesses can be cured or will end, but the problem is they are lethal to Ferals because they lose all ability to feed themselves or fly properly. So sometimes they are killed, and sometimes they just starve to death.

You have a fairly good chance of helping this Pigeon recover if she/he is not already starved.....


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If the neck is limp so it can't lift it at all, rather than twisted, it could be concussion: for description and treatment see *here.*


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow...I never knew THAT. Thanks for the link.....


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi,
good morning.MY MAILS to Arnablois failed with the photos.ta whatley went on.The bird apperas to be a small one.im scared to feed him solids.He is alert,moving his wings,closing his eyes,very expressive eyes( not dull),slept well last night.i fed him milk and amoxicillin.CAN YOU TELL ME BY LOOKING AT THE PHOTO IF I CAN FEED HIM SOLIDS.HE IS HAVING A SHRILL VOICE LIKE THAT OF A BABY.
SEE i found her yesterday morn and imdtly posted the msg to u.but by aft i started feeding her milk with amox.There was no dropping in the morning or till night.then she passed a little wattery and bad smelling stools.now tell me what to feed and what antibiotic to give.
reg,
SG.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Milk? Why milk?

Amoxicillin should eventually take care of intestinal infection. How much are you giving him? Go ahead and post a picture if possible.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I have two pics of the bird .. guessing PMV, Paratyphoid, or trauma. I have to resize the pics in order to get them here or just put them on my site which I will likely do as it is quicker. Be back in a few with a link to the pics ..

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OK .. here is the most "descriptive" pic: http://www.rims.net/Saro/DSCN3663.JPG

Terry


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

tanq Terry.what antibiotic must i give.this morn i have fed 6 frozen corn and she swallowed it.i fed a ml of ors too.now pl tell me what i must give and what medicine to give.she is ok n alert but still has her head dropping to the ground.i have put her in another room without much lighting to calm her.AWAIT FURTHER INSTRUCTION ON HOW OFTEN TO FEED,WHAT TO FEED AND WHAT MEDICATION SHOULD BE STARTED?
i gave milk bcs with amox bcs i wasnt sure if she was hurt by the fall from the AC( i assumed so).so was pretty scared to open her mouth of force food .Th epet shop had told me unwell birds must be fed infant food.as i didnt have any i fed powdered milk recostituted,
reg,
SG


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Pigeons don't have the enzymes to digest lactose, so powdered milk is not good for them.

At that age he will be well able to eat peas and corn. I use defrosted ones, fresh is OK but avoid tinned ones.

Start slowly, but give about 50 per meal. I am feeding 4 times a day but to establish a routine wait for the crop to empty before feeding again.

You can put peas and corn in a blender and then give dollops of the mixture if you prefer..

Once he associates you will food he will become easier to feed and will squeak when he sees you. Make certain he has something to drink by dipping his beak in water without coveruing the nostrils.

Is he able to move his neck?


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

tanq.i felt the loose stools were due to milk i fed.NOw i gave him some water and corn,he ate them.can i feed wheat,Peanuts etc.PL GIVE ME CLARITY ABT WHAT MEDICATION TO GIVE.She is able to eat corn.i will feed her same.i did continue the ORS water and AMox.how often must i feed and give water?
reg,
SG


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Wheat is OK, I would avoid peanuts.

We need to know whether she can move her neck at all, whether there are any other symptoms before suggesting antibiotics. Can she walk? Does she flap her wings at all?

How often you feed depends on how much she eats at each feed. I am feeding a pigeon that size 4 times a day, 50 pieces of peas or corn at a time, but I started slowly, feeding less, waiting to make certain that she ws digesting her food.

Cynthia


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I suggest keep giving the Amoxycillin. 

If it is a bacterial infection, it may help rid it. if it is a virus or a concussion, it will not HURT anything.

~ dilute to 125 mg/ml and give .3cc twice daily, 8 hours apart minimum. Stay on that for 7 days.

I did not receive the photos, but Terry got them so that is good. I think the Pigeon will be OK, it will just take some time and patience.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

TANQ Cynthia and Jaye.the baby is able to move her head and i dont feel she is in pain.yest i wanst sure she hadnt hurt herself.sheis standing well.when she eats a bit she tries to move out of my hold,opens her wings but isnt walking around( i feel its due to starvation).today i totally fed 40 corn thrice.she was administerd amox twice.she hangs her head down or moves it around.how old will she be? we are very glad she isnt hurt and its an infection.she makes shrill noise at times post feed.i hav kept her in teh spare bedroom away from Mabrook.
All the credit to Mabrooks happy life is due to all of you and the wonderful forumPIGEON TALK.
warm reg,
SG.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

*some advise required.*

hi all,
THE NEW BIRD IS OK.im feeding her( my assumption) 4 times a day.i feed her by 7 in teh morn around 20 peas and then amox.then by 1 in the aft i feed 30 big corn and tdy i added 2 sunflower seeds and a few grains of wheat.then by 5 in the eve i give 35 to 40 corn and wheat followed by amox.then by 10n at night i feed 15 peas.i hav eto feed her water to which i do inbetween to if im at home.she is now able tos tand and continues to make shrill sound post feeding her.she flaps her wings and moves only in circle.She appears weak.
now my question for you is 
1.how old is the bird?
2.how long do i feed her like this? she isnt eating anything on her own.im worried i will make her dependent.
3.will she be able to live in wild on her own post recovery ?
4.should i give any other medcine along.
5.Right now i have contained her in a carton in the bedroom.is it ok?
Thankyou in advance.
reg,
SG
PS- Mabrook is abit annoyed im not allwoing him in to the bedroom and his favourite mirror isnt with him.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you take and post a picture of this bird?

Pidgey


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi,
i will by this aft,probably in 2 hours.
reg,
sg.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

Pidgey said:


> Can you take and post a picture of this bird?
> 
> Pidgey


HI ALL,
With the help of my husband i have posted the snap of the young one.pl answer my queries.thankyou in advance.
warm reg,
SG.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Saroj,

*She/he looks much better !* The feeding has certainly helped her get strength back, if she is flapping and such.

Hard to tell from the pics, but I am guessing that his/her age is at least 4 weeks old...it could be as much as 6 weeks. It is hard to say whether she is a fledgling who got in trouble on her early flight out of nest or a baby who fell out of nest and hurt herself.

She/he is squeaking, so it is likely her age is somewhere in between 4-7 weeks. I would guess 6 weeks or so....

BTW...start mixing seed into the handfeeding, so he/she begins to recognize the consistency of seed. This will help her/him to start eating on her own. You can also leave some peas and seed in her box during the day, just for her to 'consider' pecking at.

The improvement can be from a number of things...it is anybody's guess:

1) It could be a concussion which is now getting better on its own.

2) It could be an infection which the Amoxycillin is now taking care of.

3) It could be the nutrition from the good food you are feeding her; she is now becoming stronger and healthier. It is probably NOT PMV virus because the improvement is happening too quickly....

Those pictures look good...she seems alert and is standing well, holding her head well.

Keep up the Amoxycillin for 10 days total, keep up the feeding. The thing to look for is whether the head droop keeps returning. It might from time to time. Or it might only when he/she becomes stressed or alarmed/surprised. Keep us posted on that.

Regarding bonding and reliance. If she can be brought back to a 'normal' state, she is a good candidate for being released back into the Feral world. You would do a process called _*Soft Release*_...this would only take a few days, maybe 10 minutes a day. Please e-mail me for the details (aranobilis @....). My estimation is that you found her already old enough that she will be more inclined to return to the Feral life than to bond to humans.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi George,
The pigeon is MUCH BETTER and squeaks post feed.i keep her out for just 10 min post feed due to my own constrains.
By the way i forgot to mention ,im giving amox twice a dayonce at 7-7.30 am and then in her evening feed around 5-5.30pm ,so 8 hours plus apart.
she is having her neck drop often but she is able to lift her head and look around.her head droop keeps returning from time to time and not when stressed.
as you suggested i think she hasnt had food for long.can Pigeons abond their youngones.
Can i give her bath or spray with wram water.she smells Pigeonish which MABROOK DOESNT.
reg n tanq on the good news that she can be back with her gang post soft release.i will do everything to make her have a normal life.
loving reg,
SG.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I think a water spray wouldn't do her any harm....she would probably enjoy it, but if it does distress her then stop. 10 minutes after eating is good, you want to give her some limited out-of-cage time but not too much. Gradually, as she improves you can start to give more time.

So, would you say she has better control of her head than she did when you first found her ?

Like I said, it is anyone's guess....could still be any of those 3 maladies (virus, infection, or an impact injury). Yes, certainly when parents realize a baby is ill they may stop feeding him/her.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi,
i gave her a bath tdy and Let her out in the aft.She droops her head down as thou dozing.but when she is active with Usaround she is fairly ok.she tried to fly and moved back wards a bit.she is now keenly looking up to see whats around atlesat when we are around.
reg,
SG.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, well...the fact that there is improvement is great, and I would figure that she will keep getting better. The backward flying is also very typical...it is actually welcome news that she is starting to flap.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

thankyou..im so glad to hear this.all credit goes to you guys in helping me do the right things.i felt i would mention ..the hair below her neck is not ok.it looks like the sparse and not quiet ok.
reg,
SG.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you post a picture of that or send one?

Pidgey


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi ,
Sorry for the delay in posting .My guru left HIS MORTAL COIL TDY Bagawan Sri Satya Sai Baba,hence the delay.Can you see that the neck isnt ok for the new bird.She is flapping her wings but isnt able to fly.im on the 8th day of Amox with the babe.how much time will it take for her to eat on her own and move about?i have been leaving some food around but the bird isnt able to even drink water on its own.
reg,
SG


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

*New Finding Which Is Worrying Me*

HI,
Last 2 days the bird has been sitting around moving abit only in the bedroom.last night too i found a whole corn in the carton where i put her for the night.tdy too i found some undigested( i guess so) corn.but its not with any droppings .im not sure she threw it up from mouth or its undigested.hope its nothing to panic.her antibiotics are over tdy.she hasnt amde any effort to fly around except flapping her wings.absolutely no effort to eat or drink on her own.pl advise further course of treatment.
reg,
SG.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That picture is simply too small for us to really see anything. There are quite a few different things that it can be, from viral diseases (that we cannot treat) to bacterial ones that your medication won't work for. Normally at this point, we'd try another medication like Baytril (Enrofloxacin; a veterinary medication) or an equivalent like Ciprofloxacin (a human medication that you can probably acquire there). See if you can get one of those two--about 200 milligrams worth total. Also, send one of us larger pictures.

Pidgey


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi,
sry it was too small.im new to resizing and trying my best.hope thsi si clear.i think i can lay my hands on Cipro,but how ofetn should i give and how much .pl give calrity.
I JUST FOUND THE BIRD THROWINGUP THE PEA FROM HER MOUTH.is it that she is naughty or am i over feeding her.she has started standing on single leg.when will she fly and can i mix her with Mabrook or just let her be in the bedroom.Even water im forced to feed her,she doenst drink any.pl help.
reg,
sg.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It will be impossible to make any predictions about how it is going to turn out for this little bird. We have seen many different outcomes in different birds. For example, I have one that lives in my loft that has had those symptoms for years now. However, that bird can eat and drink on his own even though he cannot fly. 

As for the vomiting, it is difficult to say. If the bird isn't pooping at all then we could be looking at some pretty severe problems coming on here very soon. It can become impossible for them to "uptake" oral medicine when they're throwing everything up. If he's only throwing up a little bit and most is going through the bird then it's obviously not quite as bad.

I have to guess as to the weight, but I'd suspect about 250 grams. Therefore, you would give him 5 milligrams of either Enrofloxacin or Ciprofloxacin per day and we would go at least 10 days but might go for two weeks or longer.

Pidgey


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

I would hold of feeding anymore large food item, such as peas and corn, and so on, for the time being, and see if you can find the Ciprofloxacin and we'll help you mix it up (you will also need a 1cc syringe to give the medicine, the kind without an attached needle). Make sure he stays well hydrated (gets a good amount of water) as this will help flushing his system and give him fluids to help throw up anything more down there he does not want. Once his crop is empty you can hand feed him small pieces of water, soaked bread for now, here is how to hand feed a pigeon:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow

Karyn


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK Sarojini, do not panic.

If after 8 days the amoxycillin has not helped AT ALL, then you can probably stop it today.

More importantly...as Dobato notes...if your friend is throwing up the peas and corn, then stop feeding that, also. You should probably go to trying to feed her a wet formula again. I am not sure I would feed soaked bread...although you can try a piece and see if she eats it easily. If she does not, or if she does not want it, then go to formula instead. I am wondering if you have any formula (or ingredients to make a bird formula) which you can give with syringe ?

But I also agree with Dobato, more important that she gets well-hyrdated. So try getting her to drink water by dipping her beak in a shallow dish. If she doesn't drink, then you can try (carefully) giving some using a syringe...but do not 'squirt' it in the mouth...just lay a small drop at a time in the front of the beak and see if she swallows.

As I said, no need to panic. We just have to come up with a new plan on how to keep her nourished.

One question: when you look in her mouth, is tehre anythin peculiar such as growths or mucous or fluid ?


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi,
Thankyou.she isnt vomiting much.like suppose i feed her around 40 corn she is throwingup one or two pieces.Oflate she is resisting when im feeding her inbet say post feeding half or a little more.i assumed she is becoming healthy and hence naughty.i guerss i must stop when she resisits.i was alos wondering that Mabrook doesnt eat as i feed this girl.im glad its not anything worrying.i will try to get Cipro and start feeding her,hope they give it OTC.
When i leave her out she walks a few steps and keeps looking up as thou she wants to go upand perch.she is flapping her wings attimes only.She waits for me to feed her and calls me to feed her only when im around.atimes standing on she droops her head down.i think she is deaf bcs if i make any noise she is not noticing but only when she sees me or touch her she starts being active.Pray God she becomes fine.by the way my Husband has named her Sai after our Bagawan Sri Satya Sai Baba.
Hi George,
i just read ur thread.i have completed 10 days of amox.it has helpefd her or the timely food is not known.But she is much stronger and ok.She isnt throwingup much too.but past 1.5 days she is so i guessed she mustnt be fed somuch.as any anxious mom would i gave her abit too much i think.i also feel ther is no reason to panic.yet she need spl care.

reg,

SG.
reg,
SG


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

40 at a time has always seemsd a lot to me. I usually do between 15-20 at a time, 3 feedings/day.

Good that she is stronger. If you can get hold of anotehr antibiotic, it may be worth a try...perhaps Cipro (Ciproflaxin, Baytril) as Dobato suggests...although, again, I do not know how easy it is to acquire that where you are (?)

Also, I think she needs to remain in your care a few weeks longer, minimum. I still feel there's a good chance for improvement, you just need patience and perhaps another antibiotic.


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

hi,
initially i too felt 40 was more but as it was mentioned i thought its best to do what you all say.i dont know much abt birds.last 2days i have reduced the feed and let her out of my grip if she resists.she seems ok.
she is out of her box most of the day but seldom walks.she sits in one spot and her head keeps droopingafter a while,may be she is asleep.she doenst notice us till she sees us or is touched.i guess she could be deaf.i WISH NOT THOU.
Sai is able to stand on single leg at times like Mabrook.she is adorable.she flaps her wings at times.her nails are long and hurt what is the way out?
thankyou once again,
warm reg,
SG.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

You could clip the nails but I would *not*, since her coordination is still compromised and clipping the nails (just the very tips, a little bit only or they will bleed) might make her lose confidence in gripping/perching/walking.

Just keep up the food and keep an eye on any other symptoms which develop. I do not believe she is deaf, just compromised neurologically. It is seeming more like a virus to me than an infection. The only way to know that for sure would be by giving Cipro/Baytril. If it also has no effect, then it's fair to assume it is a virus.

Most viruses will shed in several weeks....


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

Rightly said.i too dontw nat to clip her nails now .i have got Cipro and will styart giving her.is the dose 5mg once daily .pl give clarity on same.Latest snap of hers im attaching.if i leave her ,she is sitiinglike this with little movement.
Time and care must make her ok, i pray.
REG,
SG.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK...nice job on getting Cipro.

Dosage is going to be a bit under 5mg...it would more compute to around 4mg. This would be given twice daily. For 7 days.

(I determined this by looking at a vet prescription for my last Pigeon patient, who was a light Pigeon at 275g at the time...which was a 25mg/ml Cipro liquid suspension dosed at .15cc 2x/day. .15cc=3.75mg per dosage, therefore....so 4mg per dosage for your pal should be a good amount). 

I think one of two things will happen. Either the Cipro will be the right stuff and you will see improvement in 4-5 days...or it will not, in which case it is likely a virus so it will take longer to shed. If there is no improvement after 7 days, stop the Cipro. Just keep her fed, warm, and safe and I believe she will improve as she sheds the virus. As before, keep her isolated from Maybrook.

Keep it up !


----------



## sarogopal (Jan 24, 2011)

HI ALL,
the new baby is responding to Cipro, i guess.from last night she is trying to peck thou she is dropping and messing.most times she is peckinga t my hand than the food.She is more alert and trying to fly,standing in one leg etc.hope all this is positive and she will regain ability to eat on her own.i found her a little restless and flapping her wings now thou its pretyy dark and usually she sleeps by now.i just petted her and fed her water.hope she is ok and nothing is wrong with her.just abit anxious.
tanq all.
reg,
sg.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

That is amazing news ! So is she able to hold her head more normal now ?

It is a good sign that she is trying to peck at food...it will take her a bit of time to get coordination back, but this is also a very good sign !


----------

